
How Do IPhone Users Find New Apps? - mgcreed
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_do_iphone_users_find_new_apps.php#
======
pstinnett
Just throwing in one of my favorite places to hear/read about new apps:
<http://www.creativeapplications.net/>

~~~
wallflower
Thank you for sharing that site. Inspiring and eye opening

------
chaosprophet
The best way for getting more visibility for apps on the App Store would be to
build a social networking aspect into it. The one thing that is sorely lacking
in the App Store is the viral nature of facebook. When one of my friens uses
an application on facebook, I get a notification saying so. That is how I find
most facebook apps I use. Apple could do a similar thing with the App Store,
whereby every iPhone user has a profile page or something and a newsfeed. The
newsfeed is populated by information from the contacts on the user's iPhone.
This way apps would get a lot more visibility.

------
metachris
They were questioning only 190 participants, which doesn't seem very
representative.

~~~
potatolicious
190 participants, properly selected, can actually give extremely trustworthy
results to a fair confidence interval. Sample size isn't everything...

~~~
aaronz3
Would you consider 190 participants that participated by clicking on an ad to
be properly selected?

~~~
mredbord
Depends how well the ad was targeted and how well quotas were set and screened
for. There's a few good ways to attract survey respondents through ads, and a
whole lot of bad ways.

------
hayroob
If you're looking for a specific kind of app I use yappler.com, lot easier
than iTunes

